# Tuning Show (cars and girls)



## Haf

Today I went at a car tuning show and I took some photos that I feel like sharing:-!. I'll post a few photos in here, for the rest you cand visit my flickr photostream. Don't hesitate to ask for tech detail or whatever, exif data is also available.


----------



## crazyfingers

Checked out your photostream, great shots :-!


----------



## BenL

Great shots.


----------



## Haf

thanksb-)


----------



## jimmy jones

great photos..:-!


----------



## tt1diver

Car show? What car show?:-d Nice shots, love your photostream! Tanx for sharing!:-!


----------



## Haf

Thanks


----------



## danielb

Didnt notice this thread 

You should visit tuning shows more often and share pics with us:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## GinGinD

I have deleted two posts from this thread. Let's keep it professional, guys.

Jeannie


----------

